# PEX Through Foundation Wall



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Expansive foam works fine (Great Stuff).


----------



## kuhlman (Dec 21, 2011)

Does foam like "Great Stuff" creat a waterproof seal? It will be about 3' below grade so some pressure may be present during heavier rains.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have used Great Stuff to seal several plastic pipes penetrating through an 8 inch thick concrete wall, seemed to seal perfectly. I also used it to seal a plastic conduit for electrical through a wood sill, that worked well too.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Duct seal

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=1WPzTr-8PIuItwfr9uWrAw&ved=0CHUQ8wIwAA


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

use the great stuff to seal around inside of the sleeve to give the pex a little expansion room,then tar around outside like the rest of your foundation.
3' seems a little shallow to me,we normally go closer to 5' around here to get below frost line


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

3' out his way should be below the frost line. They get a lot of rain out that way but overall it's fairly temperate as far as temperatures go. Out where you are it gets a lot colder and stays that way a lot longer!


----------



## kuhlman (Dec 21, 2011)

Yep, 3' is where my old galvanized main is at. Would you just bury the PEX, or have it inside PVC and bury it? Or, just bury it in sand--although my fill dirt will be clean.


----------

